# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Liên kết website đôi bên cùng có lợi

## nguyentientu4497

Mình có 1 site về tài chính muốn tìm liên kết để cho nó phát triển nhanh hơn nếu bạn nào muốn tăng lượng truy cập cho website của mình thì hãy liên kết với mình nhé pm qua 
yahoo: pdtsct.
Mong nhận được sự hợp tác.

----------

